# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Документ"Отражение заработной платы в рег. учете".

## veraperev

ЗУП 2.5, 8.2.
Документ"Отражение заработной платы в рег. учете".
Создал на 96 счете субконто"подразделение", и не встает теперь сумма по 69 счету на каждом подразделении, только по 70 начисление идет.
ПРи этом итоговая сумма по 69 счету стоит, а по подразделением нет. Как исправить , помогите?

----------

